# $199 Tivo Premiere at Best Buy



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...rder/9744971.p?skuId=9744971&id=1218165774529

AND do bing cashback for another 3% off

Currently BCB is working at 3% for Key Word "beach camera"


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Johnwashere said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...rder/9744971.p?skuId=9744971&id=1218165774529
> 
> AND do bing cashback for another 3% off
> 
> Currently BCB is working at 3% for Key Word "beach camera"


If I had only waited 3 months.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I bought mine from them less than 30 days ago? Think they'd give me back the $100 (I know some stores have price protection)?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

They should since they have 30 days.


----------



## pcbrew (Mar 15, 2008)

Would these be eligible for $199 Product Lifetime Service with qualifying LT box like those purchased directly from TiVo?


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

pcbrew said:


> Would these be eligible for $199 Product Lifetime Service with qualifying LT box like those purchased directly from TiVo?


No, I dont believe so. I think you have to buy directly from tivo to get the 20% hardware or $199 lifetime. Thats what a rep told me awhile ago.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

am i missing something...or is the sale over already...says $299.99 for me...


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

Am_I_Evil said:


> am i missing something...or is the sale over already...says $299.99 for me...


Looks like it  that was quick! Maybe it will be back.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe Best Buy just made a mistake. It would be a good deal though. I would buy one right now for $199.


----------



## dmoss (Sep 22, 2002)

I bought 3 premiere's several weeks ago at BB for $249 each. Just told a manager I could order online for that price. He seemed eager to get rid of them, I should have told him $199. Did get 24 months no interest with BB card.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I know for the last 2 weeks or so they were $199 if you bought a TV from them. I contemplated it when I got my TV but in the end I bought directly from TiVo so I could get the $200 off lifetime.


----------



## floridagirl2773 (Jul 24, 2010)

I just bought mine last Saturday for $199 with the purchase of a TV. Otherwise, it was $299.


----------



## JohnnyCruzr (Mar 19, 2009)

I just got an e-mail from Best Buy offering me the premier for $199 for being a Best Buy Premier Silver rewards member. 

Still not sure I want to make the jump.....


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

I got the $199 price with a $100.00 discount (reward zone premiere). I used my reward zone points and paid a total of $118.00.

The employee told me that it is for new customer only but he sold it me regardless. I just changed the TSN number online 

My S3 died a couple of months ago but I did not cancel the service because I am only paying $6.95 and did not want to let that go.


----------



## JohnnyCruzr (Mar 19, 2009)

JohnnyCruzr said:


> I just got an e-mail from Best Buy offering me the premier for $199 for being a Best Buy Premier Silver rewards member.
> 
> Still not sure I want to make the jump.....


Decided it's too good a deal to pass on, especially with the announcement from Cox and Tivo this week. 
Gonna go down after work today to get it, Hopefully they don't give me any "new customer only" hassles, although if they ask, I'll just tell them I don't own a Tivo now.
I won't activate it until Cox starts not charging for the CableCard install, since we are "all digital" here and need a card just for basic service.


----------

